# Subscriptions



## amber (Jul 17, 2005)

This is getting annoying. I dont subscribe to threads, yet I am apparently subscribed each time I reply to a thread.  Yada yada, go to user cp, edit this and that.  Why doesnt it save my settings?


----------



## kitchenelf (Jul 18, 2005)

amber - you have to click on submit at the very bottom - I will change your setting to be NO instant e-mails AND you will not be subscribed to any threads you start or post to - you will have to go to Quick Links and then click on New Posts to see any activity. If you want to change it in anyway click on Quick Links, Edit Options, go to the second paragraph, pull down menu, and select what you want to receive/not receive - and then click Submit at the very bottom of the page - that may be what where the problem is.


----------



## amber (Jul 19, 2005)

Every time I reply to a thread I am automatically subscribed, even though I have "do not subscribe" checked in my edit options. How do I fix this problem?

woops, sorrry, I meant to put this in the "forum".


----------



## amber (Jul 19, 2005)

Thank you!


----------



## kitchenelf (Jul 19, 2005)

I moved this to the Forum Help and Ideas - is the problem fixed?  Not sure since you asked again - hopefully it is and you were just looking at old e-mails.


----------



## Alix (Jul 19, 2005)

amber, I merged the two threads so all your answers are in one spot. Did you get this fixed yet?


----------



## kitchenelf (Jul 19, 2005)

Alix - MJ fixed it for her - I only thought I did - he da' man for fixin' things.


----------



## Alix (Jul 20, 2005)

Well I know he is always MY "go to" guy. Glad it is all fixed.


----------



## amber (Jul 21, 2005)

Yes it's fixed, thank you all for helping me!


----------

